# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify this long faced guy

## IronSide

The most dolichocephalic person I've ever seen.

Attachment 10332 Attachment 10333

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

I would say Italian (maybe from Sicily)


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## IronSide

> I would say Italian (maybe from Sicily)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum


Hmm interesting, are there people who look like him in Sicily ? I've never been there so I don't know.

And I don't know the ethnicity of this guy, so I guess we'll take what the majority says eh ?

----------


## Ygorcs

I'd say he looks North African. Tunisian, Moroccan, even Egyptian perhaps. Sicilian, really? The Sicilians I've seen are nothing like that, but I know few of them.

----------


## magicalM

Doesn't take the picture format


Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk

----------


## IronSide

What I know of this guy is that he was thought to be Somali or South Asian by some people

Maybe they weren't serious when they classified him

----------


## Angela

> I'd say he looks North African. Tunisian, Moroccan, even Egyptian perhaps. Sicilian, really? The Sicilians I've seen are nothing like that, but I know few of them.


I would agree, that or maybe a Yemeni.

I've never seen a Sicilian who looks like that, much less any other Italians, and I know hundreds of them.

These are a pretty good cross section of the ones I know.



Students from a small town outside Palermo who were helped by the Zimbardo foundation:


Some famous Sicilians who came immediately to mind:


Luigi Lo Cascio


Robert Loggia:


Luca Parmitano-astronaut


Andrea Camilleri-author


Falcone and Borsellino-heroic Sicilian prosecutors executed by the Mafia





This is about as "exotic" as it gets: Francesco Scianna


Giuseppe Fiorello:


Yet, his brother:


Sicilian women can range from this...Maria Grazia Cucinotta




To this...Giusy Buscemi


Obviously, these are both actresses. Not all Sicilian women are as beautiful as Giusy Buscemi. A lot of Sicilian women are very brunette yet more beautiful than Cucinotta, imo.

----------


## IronSide

Could he pass as generically Jewish?

----------


## Nik

Is he Saudi or Emirati? 

Definitely not Sicilian nor Northern African.

----------


## IronSide

> Is he Saudi or Emirati? 
> 
> Definitely not Sicilian nor Northern African.


Oh, why is he not North African, I was starting to believe that.

----------


## IronSide

Ok .. to make this more fun :)

His top 20 single population approximation on the obscure MDLP K11 are:

1 British_Roman @ 6.001090
2 Levant_BA @ 14.017159
3 Iran_Chalcolithic @ 31.779898
4 Levant_N @ 32.145798
5 Armenia_Chalcolithic @ 38.976364
6 Armenia_MLBA @ 40.086998
7 Armenia_EBA @ 41.122478
8 Armenia_MBA @ 41.551567
9 Natufian @ 43.673512
10 Armenia_LBA @ 45.345383
11 Iran_LN @ 45.496170
12 Vestonice14_Gravettian @ 46.969986
13 Anatolia_Chalcolithic @ 50.425327
14 Kostenki14_Upper_Paleolithic @ 51.699745
15 Muierii2_Upper_Paleolithic @ 53.063374
16 Hungary_IronAge @ 55.522408
17 Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic @ 57.532307
18 Vestonice13_Gravettian @ 58.699421
19 Kostenki12_Upper_Paleolithic @ 58.751595
20 Russia_IA @ 59.414711

and some mixed modeling:

3 pops:
50% British_Roman +25% Iran_Chalcolithic +25% Levant_BA @ 3.996500

4 pops:
Armenia_MBA + Levant_BA + Levant_BA + Levant_BA @ 5.028132
Armenia_LBA + Levant_BA + Levant_BA + Levant_BA @ 5.587782
Armenia_MLBA + Levant_BA + Levant_BA + Levant_BA @ 5.711761

----------


## Angela

> Could he pass as generically Jewish?


I've never seen a Jew who looks like him except perhaps Yemeni Jews, and there's controversy as to how much Jewish ancestry they actually have.
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


Samaritans, who are pretty close, are very different. 
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Seems like some t-roll put this out there, particularly as he didn't reveal the actual ethnicity.

When people don't reveal the actual ethnicity and a link to check it, it's usually a big red flag.

Based on the modeling, Yemeni or perhaps some Bedouin like people in the Sinai might be right.

----------


## binx

> I would say Italian (maybe from Sicily)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum


I would say no.

----------


## IronSide

I've always wondered whether I'm a tr0ll or not.

I know I'm honest, in tr0lling ? this duality is a gift from the green god of primordial darkness.

----------


## Govan

I thought this pic 1; Saudi , pic 2; Yemeni because he looks more gracile , more long faced.

----------


## Angela

> I've always wondered whether I'm a tr0ll or not.
> I know I'm honest, in tr0lling ? this duality is a gift from the green god of primordial darkness.


You're too sensitive. :) I was speaking of the person you said first posted it.

----------


## Salento

About the MDLP British_Roman population.
Is there any of you who can provide some information?

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> The most dolichocephalic person I've ever seen.
> 
> Attachment 10332 Attachment 10333


Maybe from Egypt ... 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

I must add also that I’m so sorry that I said that he was MAYBE from Sicily .... my intention was not offensive ... bhooo

----------


## Salento

> I must add also that I’m so sorry that I said that he was MAYBE from Sicily .... my intention was not offensive ... bhooo


I saw a remote similarity with a younger Franco Battiato, but maybe not. lol

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> I saw a remote similarity with a younger Franco Battiato, but maybe not. lol


Thank you for your answer

----------


## davef

> Thank you for your answer


Yeah, don't mean to start an argument, but people shouldn't be offended over inaccurate guesses in classification threads like this, it ruins the fun and discourages participation. I doubt you were t-rolling unless you guessed him as Chinese or Russian.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Yeah, don't mean to start an argument, but people shouldn't be offended over inaccurate guesses in classification threads like this, it ruins the fun and discourages participation. I doubt you were t-rolling unless you guessed him as Chinese or Russian.


I understood thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Lenab

Pics do not work. 

Sicilians 

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/38/31...2e7ce8f257.jpg

https://wearepalermo.com/wp-content/...om-palermo.jpg

http://img3.cache.netease.com/lady/2...808113312d.jpg

----------


## Angela

I don't know what game some of you think you're playing, but I'm not amused.

Please let's not pretend there's not a cottage industry out there posting the most exotic Sicilians they can find and then saying all Sicilians look like some Middle Eastern or even Indian or God knows what other nationality. NONE of it is done honestly or with good intent. I don't know who you think you're kidding. 

*Some* Sicilian phenotypes overlap with some phenotypes from Turkey or the Middle East. There's nothing unexpected about that or offensive in pointing it out. Most don't. There's a lot of variation in Sicily, as I tried to show.

@Ironside,
Please repost the pictures, preferably as imgur shots so they don't disappear again. I'd like to take a shot at finding out who he is. 

You didn't find it odd that the person who has his pictures AND his gedmatch results won't tell you his actual nationality? Pretty t-rollish behavior, wouldn't you say? 

If you didn't want my reaction you shouldn't have sent me a pm requesting my participation. 

@Lenab,
The first two pictures indeed look like Sicilians, some of the models don't. How do you know they're Sicilians?


Franco Battiato:



I didn't think of him, probably because the original subject looked so dark. There is some similarity. Is whomever started this happy now? Mission accomplished?

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> I don't know what game some of you think you're playing, but I'm not amused.
> 
> Please let's not pretend there's not a cottage industry out there posting the most exotic Sicilians they can find and then saying all Sicilians look like some Middle Eastern or even Indian or God knows what other nationality. NONE of it is done honestly or with good intent. I don't know who you think you're kidding. 
> 
> *Some* Sicilian phenotypes overlap with some phenotypes from Turkey or the Middle East. There's nothing unexpected about that or offensive in pointing it out. Most don't. There's a lot of variation in Sicily, as I tried to show.
> 
> @Ironside,
> Please repost the pictures, preferably as imgur shots so they don't disappear again. I'd like to take a shot at finding out who he is. 
> 
> ...


Are you referring to me?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Lenab

I Googled Sicilians and it was some model runway I assume in Italy?

----------


## Lenab

http://likesharingchina.blogspot.com...ian-naked.html

Here D&G runway

----------


## Angela

> http://likesharingchina.blogspot.com...ian-naked.html
> 
> Here D&G runway


The fashion industry doesn't work that way. Just because Dolce and Gabbana is an Italian line doesn't mean they're going to use all or even any Italian models, no matter where the show is held. Models from all over the world work in Milano, for example. 

For years, their signature male model has been David Gandy, who is completely English. He is very Med looking, however, and gorgeous, of course, but not Italian.



In this one the female model appearing with him is indeed Italian: Bianca Balti. I hope you're of age: Dolce pushes the envelope.



In this one the male model is Ango-American, and the woman is half French and half Corsican, although she looks very Italian to me. The extras might very well be Sicilian, but I don't know for sure. Casting directors cast according to their own stereotypes. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaSPmEEzExk

----------


## Lenab

> The fashion industry doesn't work that way. Just because Dolce and Gabbana is an Italian line doesn't mean they're going to use all or even any Italian models, no matter where the show is held. Models from all over the world work in Milano, for example. 
> 
> For years, their signature male model has been David Gandy, who is completely English. He is very Med looking, however, and gorgeous, of course, but not Italian.
> 
> 
> 
> In this one the female model appearing with him is indeed Italian: Bianca Balti. I hope you're of age: Dolce pushes the envelope.
> 
> 
> ...


Well I know that but they don't state the ethnicity of them either way but whatever the first two pics fine 

That British guy looks Atlantid

----------


## Angela

> Well I know that but they don't state the ethnicity of them either way but whatever the first two pics fine 
> 
> That British guy looks Atlantid


If you don't KNOW the ethnicity, DON'T POST THE PICTURE to make a point. Simple.

As to Gandy, you're a minority. No one ever knew he wasn't Italian.

----------


## Ygorcs

> What I know of this guy is that he was thought to be Somali or South Asian by some people
> 
> Maybe they weren't serious when they classified him


Yes, indeed many Somalis and Ethiopians I've seen are _veeeery_ dolichocephalic, so that would also make sense. But in terms of skin pigmentation and some other facial features (mouth, eyes etc.) I'd maintain my doubts. I'd still look for his ethnic origin somewhere between Tunisia/Libya and Saudi Arabia/Yemen.

----------


## Ygorcs

> I would agree, that or maybe a Yemeni.
> 
> I've never seen a Sicilian who looks like that, much less any other Italians, and I know hundreds of them.
> 
> These are a pretty good cross section of the ones I know.
> 
> Obviously, these are both actresses. Not all Sicilian women are as beautiful as Giusy Buscemi. A lot of Sicilian women are very brunette yet more beautiful than Cucinotta, imo.


I often think that South Italians, especially Sicilians and Calabrians, look very similar to people from southern Portugal. I don't know if that makes sense genetically, but considering both regions have a lot of EEF with some minor Levantine-like admixture and of course some minor "northern" (steppe-related) elements, I'd say there must be a connection. I know many of them would pass very easily (perfectly, in fact) as white Brazilians, most of whom have a phenotype that immediately cries "Portuguese!!!" or at the furthest "Portuguese with some Italian mixed in".

----------


## IronSide



----------


## IronSide

I challenge the gods of Olympus to a duel !!!

----------


## Angela

> I often think that South Italians, especially Sicilians and Calabrians, look very similar to people from southern Portugal. I don't know if that makes sense genetically, but considering both regions have a lot of EEF with some minor Levantine-like admixture and of course some minor "northern" (steppe-related) elements, I'd say there must be a connection. I know many of them would pass very easily (perfectly, in fact) as white Brazilians, most of whom have a phenotype that immediately cries "Portuguese!!!" or at the furthest "Portuguese with some Italian mixed in".


True story. The last time I went to Disney World in Florida my children were in their teens. There were a lot of school groups from other countries there that day. By far the most attractive were a group of teen age girls from Brazil. Perhaps I didn't notice the differences, but my memory of them is that they were almost all rather below the average height of American girls, fine boned, with lovely slim figures, long shiny dark hair, dark eyes, Med features, and they were a sort of honey tan in skin color. How much of that was natural and how much was a tan I don't know, but they had a gorgeous skin color. 

There are Sicilian girls who look like that, but a lot have stronger bone structure, if you know what I mean, some are more "Alpine" looking, and there's more variation in coloring. That's just my subjective opinion, of course.

They actually looked a lot like this actress, who has an Italian last name, but whom I actually thought was South American of some sort. 

Morena Baccarin:



In some pictures I see more of the Italian.



A lot of the girls looked like Taina Muller too.


On these Boards a lot of people seem to think that Northern Portuguese are fairer. I won't dispute it. I haven't been all over Portugal. That's not the impression anyone would get by looking at Portuguese Americans here, however, even the ones from Portugal itself, not Azoreans etc. My nanny for years, who became like a member of our family, is from Porto, and she and her whole family and her groom are very dark. There's variation in the community, of course, but I wouldn't describe any of them as really fair. 

These are people from her Portuguese Club. To my knowledge, a lot of them are from her home town. Going strictly by their features I don't think I'd mistake them for a group of Italians. Individuals could pass, yes, but not as a group.



Just as an aside, the spread the Club put out for her wedding was absolutely stupendous. I really like Portuguese food, and thanks to this community we have quite a few really great restaurants. I'm there about once a week, more often than I go to Italian restaurants. That I can make for myself. I particularly like bacalao, and they sometimes have rabbit, which I love. They also have a marvelous way with stews with clams and chorizo. Heaven. :)

----------


## davef

> I challenge the gods of Olympus to a duel !!!


Challenge accepted lmao

----------


## brick

> Morena Baccarin:
> 
> 
> 
> In some pictures I see more of the Italian.


Morena Baccarin is a mix of Venetian (north Italian), Abruzzese (south Italian) and Portuguese. And who knows what else.

----------


## davef

> morena baccarin is a mix of venetian (north italian), abruzzese (south italian) and portuguese. And who knows what else.


deadpool!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Salento

> Challenge accepted lmao


*We shoud join IronSide. He needs allies to take on all the Gods of Olympus at once.
Our Kung-Fu is Strong and He knows Karate!*  :Grin:

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

Gandy looks more Italian than anything else - in my opinion, in a completely non-sexual way, he is peak male. Better than some effeminate Swede.

For women it's a different story, a good Swede will smash any Italian model to a pulp for most Western eyes.

----------

